# Christmas Moss & Temperature



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

My Christmas Moss looks a little sad -- surviving, but not with thick and healthy growth. The temperature in my tank is 82F in the summer months (near Dallas, TX). What is the optimum temperature range for this moss? I feel like giving up on it and filling that space with something else that will grow well. ](*,)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

First off, don't give up, moss really love low temperatures, try lowering the tempurate to around 74. But if you have fish like discus, it's up to you.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

Lowering the temp to 74F? I guess that would require a chiller and probably some way of having fans as a part of the lighting system (currently 3 shop lights over my 80 gal w/6 - 4' T8s)??? Don't know how else I would go about it. A chiller would mean a chunk of change up front as well as $$$$ for electricity. I don't know if that would be worth it for the sake of getting the moss to look good.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

why not just get one of those small fans for the aquarium?? it'll lower temps by at least 3 degrees centigrade


----------

